# How to remove wrinkles from Muslin backdrops???



## Monica Fermin

Hey guys,

I got a black muslin backdrop *10x15" and want to know the best way to take the wrinkles out of it.  

Suggestions??


----------



## rufus5150

Here's a good deal of advice on Muslin backdrops: How To Care For Muslin Photography Backdrops

The pertinent sections:


> Creases and Folds &#8211; Your muslin backdrop will arrive heavily folded, as there is simply no other way to ship a heavy, bulky muslin backdrop. If you know you will not need to use the backdrop for several days, simply hang it on your backdrop support and allow gravity to work for you. If you cannot wait several days to use the backdrop or if the creases and folds are still visible, use a hand-held fabric steamer. I use a Conair compact fabric steamer (model GS4, est. retail $30.00) with great results. Follow the instructions included with the steamer and be careful not to rub the muslin with the steam head. In the absence of a fabric steamer, you can (if you are brave) allow your backdrop to lay outstretched on a clean, no-traffic portion of your yard overnight. The natural dew will help to remove most of the wrinkles and folds.





> Ironing &#8211; JUST DON'T DO IT! Ironing your muslins will create noticeable, shiny hotspots in your backdrop and ruin the material.


----------



## Phranquey

Another thing you can do is place it in the dryer with a moist *lint-free* garment, run it on high temp for about 20 minutes....enough time to allow the dryer to begin steaming the moisture from garment, and then immediately pull the muslin from the dryer and hang.


Edit:  Medium heat would probably be better...   Some dryers get hot enough that they may glaze the muslin the same as ironing.  Best thing is to keep an eye in it.  Don't set it for an hour and go and do something else.


----------



## Guitarfool5931@yahoo

So what is the difference between these Muslin backdrops and say, a normal white/black sheet you would put on your bed?  I was just going to hit up my Walmart and get one.


----------



## Montana

I bought one of those "as seen on TV" handheld steamers from WallyWorld pretty cheap and it works great.  I just hang the muslin on my backdrop stand and it is pretty quick and easy.

Derrick


----------



## Mike_E

If you don't have or want to buy a hand steamer, spritz the area with water to moisten and use a blow dryer.  You can use the back of a brush so smooth it if you like.  Doing this while it's hanging would be a good thing.


----------



## Big Mike

I've heard from several sources that they just use a spray bottle and give it a light spray of water while hanging and then just let it dry.  Works for most light wrinkles.


----------



## Monica Fermin

We used the spray bottle and blow dryer and got most of the wrinkles out.  Last night we picked up a steamer from Target and that seems to work a lot faster!  

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Jesse11

Try stretching it however you can.  After you do, take a spray bottle  and lightly spray the backside with plain water.  Let it sit until it is  dry.  This should loosen the fibers a bit and take out some of the  wrinkle.  But just lightly.  Don't soak it.

If not, depending how bad and how many you got, the Spot Healing Brush in PS is amazing when used right.

I have a few scratches and battle wounds on my favorite canvas  background and use the Spot Healing brush all the time.  Blends the  tones perfectly and takes very little time.


----------



## bogeyguy

Run it thru a mangle!!!!!


----------



## MLeeK

Hang up, steam and never take down. Because the second you roll or fold it up to put it away it's re-wrinkled. They are a PAIN IN THE AZZ! LOL!


----------



## photospherix

I vote for steam>


----------

